# Ketones



## Mand (May 28, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you parents test for ketones when blood sugars are too high? If my son has a high reading we give him some insulin to bring him down (or if a meal if due, we add extra to the meal dosage) then when we test him couple of hours later he is usually ok so we do not bother testing for ketones. but should we really be doing this?


----------



## bev (May 28, 2009)

Hi Mand,
I never used to test because i didnt know i had to! Then we were told at the duk weekend that if levels are above 17 then yes test! Since testing only 2 weeks ago Alex has had ketones 3 times! He was nearly admitted last friday night. But we gave him tons of water and some insulin and managed to avoid going in! We only test randomly - perhaps every third day or if he is over 17 - and i must say that he did have a cough so i think thats why he had ketones. It is of course up to you - you know your child better than anyone - and therefore will know if he is 'ill' and high! Perhaps it would be good just to start testing once a week just to get into the habit of it? Bev


----------



## Mand (May 28, 2009)

Good idea Bev! I will start doing this. Thanks.


----------



## sasha1 (May 28, 2009)

Mand said:


> Just wondering if any of you parents test for ketones when blood sugars are too high? If my son has a high reading we give him some insulin to bring him down (or if a meal if due, we add extra to the meal dosage) then when we test him couple of hours later he is usually ok so we do not bother testing for ketones. but should we really be doing this?



Hi Mand

I agree with bev....If ever in doubt I always test Nathan, especially if he has had 3 consecutive high readings over 14-15, or illness is suspected. I have also given Nathan extra insulin at times to bring his readings down.
Heidi


----------



## Mand (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Bev and Heidi.
So if you test for ketones and you get a positive result, what do you do next?


----------



## bev (May 28, 2009)

Good question! Well it depends - if the reading is 0.5 then drinking water should be sufficient to bring levels down. And give insulin if required. Do another test half an hour later, and if still the same i would ring DSN and/or your local childrens ward. If on the scale it reads more than 1.5 then i would ring the ward straight away and ask for advice - what they told me was DRINK DRINK DRINK! But be careful not to overdo the water as this in itself can have its problems! Over a 1 hour period i gave Alex 2 pints of water and it brought it down from 1.5 to zero. I hope this helps - but always remember that every child is different and if in doubt you really should speak with your team or your local hospital. If there are ketones - do not let your child do any exercise at all - this can make matters worse! Bev


----------



## Mand (May 28, 2009)

Bev, thank you so much for all that. Really appreciate your advice. Will let you know how we get on.


----------



## SER37 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello
My Daughter Has Had 3 Stomach Bugs This Winter And Have Learnt Loads While We Stayed In Hospital.  I Took It That Ketones Are Only Really Dangerous When They Are Over 3 And Your Sugar Reading Is High Over 14. She Had Ketones Of 3 But Her Sugars Were Very Low Due To Lack Of Appetite These Are Called Starvation Ketones And They Did Not Seem Overly Concerned.  

Sometimes When I Test They Can Be 0.1 Even When There Is No Illness But My Nurse Says This Is Normal Especially In The Mornings.

I Check For Ketones As Soon As My Daughter Seems To Drink A Little Quicker Than Normal Has A Wee At On Odd Time Or Shows Any Sign Of Illness Or Headache And Of Course With Unexplained High Sugars.

Please Be Aware I Am Only A Mum And This Is My Opinion Only.


----------

